# state zitto su sto core



## massyjr2003

Hi, could anyone help me to translate the following Italian sentense into English?  It is a part of the lyric of italian song "sinno me moro".

 Nun piagne (e) state zitto su sto core
Ma si te fa soffrì dimmelo pure


----------



## claudine2006

It's not standard Italian, it's neapolitan dialect.
It means something like:
Don't cry and be quit on my heart.
Tell me if it hurts you.

Nun piagne (e) statt' zitt' su 'sto core
Ma si te fa soffrì dimmelo pure.


----------



## valy822

claudine2006 said:


> It's not standard Italian, it's neapolitan dialect.
> It means something like:
> Don't cry and be quite on my heart.
> But Tell me if it hurts you.


 
 Excellent!


----------



## Alberto77

claudine2006 said:


> It's not standard Italian, it's neapolitan dialect.
> It means something like:
> Don't cry and be quiet on my heart.
> But tell me if it hurts you.


Just a small correction  
ciao
alb


----------



## massyjr2003

claudine2006, valy822, and Alberto77, thanks so much.
I have made a confusion that "sto" came from the verb "essere", then I wondered what "su" was. In this case, "sto" would mean "my" or "this" or something like that, as a dialect. Is it correct?


----------



## claudine2006

Sto = questo (this).
But in your sentence it's better to translate _questo cuore_ as my heart.


----------



## massyjr2003

claudine2006, grazie mille.


----------

